# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  Παρασιτα στα fader

## kokoblue

Καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα!! Εχω την αυτοενισχυομενη Behringer pmh 3000 κονσολα
και τωρα τελευταια μου κανει χριτς χρατς οταν ανεβαζω τα ποτενσιομετρα...ειδικα το MAIN OUT που κολλαει και λιγο
εριξα σπρει με λαδι και βελτιωθηκε λιγο η κατασταση οσον αναφορα την διαδρομη του fader αλλα τα παρασιτα πως να διωξω
σκεφτηκα σπρει πεπιεσμενου αερα....εκανα καλα;;
Το καλυτερο θα ηταν να αλλαξω ποτενσιομετρα αλλα θα βγει λιγο ακριβο αυτο για ολα...και δεν ξερω και τι φοραει η κονσολα πανω!

Οποιος φιλος μπορει να βοηθησει...    :Huh:

----------


## p270

αφου του εχεις ριξει σπρει με λαδι ριξε και χωρις ισως παρει τις σκονες αλλα μαλλον εχει και μεγαλη φθορα οπτε μαλλον πας για αλλαγη βρες το manual και παρε νεο δεν πρεπει να ειναι ακριβο

----------

